# Moving to Dubai with Jewish sounding names



## dadto5 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wondering if I'll have any problems with my kids in Dubai. They all have Old Testament names;

Abigail
Samuel
Isaac
Simon
Rachel

Is this something that will cause us or them problems. We are not Jewish.

Thanks


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

You will have no issues at all.

In fact, there are many churches here, bibles can be purchased etc.


----------



## dadto5 (Jan 27, 2009)

sgilli3 said:


> You will have no issues at all.
> 
> In fact, there are many churches here, bibles can be purchased etc.


Thank you.

How do they feel about over weight people. I'm a big guy 320lbs.


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

dadto5 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> How do they feel about over weight people. I'm a big guy 320lbs.


I'll love you big guy... 6' 275lbs here. nothing to worry about. You will have a hard time finding clothes thats for sure. Oh and if you wear sandals, they only seem to have narrow sandals and not wider ones. I went to the izod store in MOE and they had izod polo shirts size 9 which fit me quite well. so i bought 8 shirts. bad thing is they were 98usd a pop. come summer time you and I are going to shed off the weight, so no worries.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Oh thats so funny my husbands been here for thirteen months, he's a Mormon, and put even more weight on while he's been here as if he wasn't heaps overweight before coming here, no I can't type can't stop laughing. By the way they are beautiful names


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Oh thats so funny my husbands been here for thirteen months, he's a Mormon, and put even more weight on while he's been here as if he wasn't heaps overweight before coming here, no I can't type can't stop laughing. By the way they are beautiful names


big men are like sleeping with a big teddy bears everynight.
allthough I am all muscle, lol, ok maybe not.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Big Dave if you don't take advantage of the cooler months to do your exercise and shed weight you haven't got a hope in hell of shedding it when the weather warms up you'll just want to loll around the pool with a drink all day with us girls, do it now is my advice you have no idea how hot it gets and I love hot weather I got heat stroke in May walking home from Spinnies 40 minutes out in the sun was all it took I toughened up a bit after that, point is you won't want to do much in the heat


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

I can't get close enough the big belly keeps getting in the road


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

if I lose weight then I wont be big dave!!!!!!!!!!!!
I was just kidding, I am very confident and happy with who and what I am.
I'm quite sexy thank you.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

As I explained once before Big Dave is term of endearment and respect where I come from, guru


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

S..t what is this forum coming to Big Guy its just you and me


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

That other guy with the "jewish" names is off line and missing all the fun


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

he is prolly out doing something fun.. dont know how he does it with 5 kids though.. 2 kids drive me crazy


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

As long as your names don't end with "stein" or "berg" and you don't weight 321+ lbs you are okay.

otherwise you'd prolly have a hard time getting past airport immigration cause this is the first thing they check.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Are you mad up at this time of night writing threads


----------

